# Woo hoo! I won!



## jjm2958 (Jul 11, 2009)

Well, apparently my Mr. Bones and the Gourditos was quite the hit online. I got an email a few weeks ago from a Make Magazine blogger who showcased my prop on their website. I entered my prop into their Halloween contest and I won 1st prize!

http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2009/11/make_halloween_contest_2009_-_winne.html

Definitely need to think of how to improve it next year!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Glad to see one of our own won the contest. Congratulations! Now, you gonna share the prize with a fellow Texan?


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

Nice! I like that little one on the gravestone.
Congrats. You did a great job.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok, I just went back and watched the other videos and your blog. Bravo! Very well done, sir. I love the little guy on the tombstone and how the skelly is swinging his leg. Nice attention to detail!:biggrinkin:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats, jjm!


----------



## Peanut5150 (Aug 29, 2005)

Very cool! Excellent job!


----------



## jjm2958 (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone - I'm morphing the pumpkin idea into a Christmas themed one. We'll see how it turns out.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Congratulations!!! I love your video! Very clever and well done!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Great job all around. I love the "finger tips appreciated". Too cute.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Yeah...the fingers were a nice touch. I also liked the little skull on the grave marker.
Congratulations.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

congrats on the win well done


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That is great. You really did a wonderful job bring them all together.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

pretty cool and congrats!


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Standing ovation!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Congrats


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Two severed thumbs up!! I had to go back and watch it again to catch all the details, I missed some the first time. Unbelievable use of detail. Well won and congratulations!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Congrats.
That is a great display. I had to watch more than once as well. Love the little skull on the stone.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

AWESOME job! I loved it when you didn't have the skeleton on in a different video ... just swinging his leg! Congrats on the win!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Great work, and congrats!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Congratulations!!!!! Good job!!!!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Great Job and congratulations.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Well deserved win. You did a nice job.


----------

